# Jim78...Time to cut the crap....



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, after training on and off for about 8 years its finally time to see what Ive actually built over those years.. :whistling: ..prob not much but hopefully with help of this journal to log my diet and etc etc

Im on my 5th day of dieting so will post up what I have eaten those days and then continue from there on.

Im doing a push/pull/legs routine and cardio 45 mins per day in a fasted state.....with the odd extra 30 mins added on non - training days.

Im very inexperienced with dieting and so the diet is sketchy and rough but have within 5 days changed a few things around after seeing how the body is reacting daily.

Im about 14st 9lbs @ 5ft 8" (saturday 22/01/11) and got to be around 15% bodyfat minimum, probably more if im honest, usual places where im holding is the belly and love handles, chest, arms and shoulders and legs have 99% of the time been ok.

Sorry no pics, just not really confident enough to put some up, maybe when I start seeing results, if that bores you then fair enough but thats the way it is atm.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Saturday 22/01/11

Meal 1; 40g protein/apple

Meal 2; 6 boiled eggs

Meal 3; 140g basmati rice/large chicken breast

Isotonic drink pre-workout

PWO; 2 scoops Protein/2 scoops dex

Meal 4; tuna/mayo/sweetcorn

Meal 5; 50g protein/flaw oil 10ml

Felt bloated by end of the day.

Felt good to finally kick the diet off and eat fairly clean allday.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sunday 23/01/11

Cardio 45 mins (fasted state with ECA 1 litre water)

Meal 1; 40g protein/apple

Meal 2; 6 boiled eggs

Meal 3; Carvery with the missus, pots, york pud, beef steak, lots of veg (not ideal but got to keep her happy, even if only 2nd day)

Meal 4; large chicken breast/140g basmati rice

45 mins cardio (more out of boredom)

5; 50g protein shake/flax oil 10ml

Felt a bit bad eating out only 2 days in, but meal could have been worse, it was all fresh food from a nice country pub in Peak District, lovely beef steak.

Quite energentic so added a 2nd cardio session on the spinning bike I have.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Well, after training on and off for about 8 years its finally time to see what Ive actually built over those years.. :whistling: ..prob not much but hopefully with help of this journal to log my diet and etc etc
> 
> Im on my 5th day of dieting so will post up what I have eaten those days and then continue from there on.
> 
> ...


Good luck mate

As regards the pictures dude there are plenty of us which are a little self-conscious but i do find posting updates/pics in my journal helpful and very motivating!!!

( and you can always take you face out of the pic if you would rather, see my journal, my latest pics are on page 2)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/123284-i-cant-tubby-dubai-so-here-goes.html#post2084565


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Monday 24/01/11

1 hour cardio upon waking in fasted state with ECA stack

Meal 1; shake/apple

Meal 2; 6 whole eggs

Isotonic pre workout drink and NO/creatine blend

Train 45 mins (back and biceps)

PWO; 2 scoops protein/1 scoop dex

Meal 3; Chicken breast/pots/veg (all steamed)

Meal 4; Steak and veg

Meal 5; 2 wholemeal seeded bagels.....

Disappointed with meal 5, tbh, I have realised im eating too much to lose weight here and still feel bloated by the end of the day...got a bit peeved and thought what the hell....but was determined to sort the diet out.

Remember im a 1st timer dieting and its all a learning process for me.

Im drinking about 3 litres water per day, not enough really.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tuesday 25/01/11

45 mins cardio in fasted state, ECA, water etc etc with Vit C added.

Meal 1; Pro shake/apple/powdered veg

Isotonic drink with pre-wo supps

Train; chest, shoulders, tris....felt great, good strength and very pumped, good mood today.

PWO; 2 scoops protein/1 scoop dex

Meal 3; Chicken breast/basmatic rice/veg

Meal 4; Tuna/mayo/sweetcorn

Meal 5; 40g protein

Meal 6; 5 boiled eggs

Bloated again by last meal, getting ****ed off with this, Im eating clean bar the bits of pre and post workout sugars, but Im going to try a keto style day tomorrow.

Feeling a bit like I want instant results but know its a marathan not a 100m dash, keep fantasising about foods, there are some Fox's crunch creams in the cupboards I keep picking up and then resisting lol....Im feeling im cheating myself IF i even eat one, so Im assuming my willpower is working overtime!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wednesday 26/01/11

45 mins fasted cardio - very tired after 12am finish at work due to a little overtime, I knew this would be my 1st test but was up at 7am to get cracking.

Meal 1; 40g protein shake and 10ml flax

Meal 2; 6 boiled eggs

Meal 3; tuna/mayo/sweetcorn

Meal 4 Chicken Breast/veg/bit of gravy....peanut butter as fat source.

Upto now feeling lots of energy today and very positive, bloat is minimal, im thinking I don't get on with carbs or wrong choice/timing etc etc....

Going to try this keto style now until a 2 hour re-feed on sunday, cannot stop thinking what I will have in that window.

I am going by the mirror and not scales and Im also cycling Test E, and Deca.

My goal is sub 10% by June this year ultimately, I shall change compounds around to shorter acting stuff nearer the time.

My willpower is really strong atm, got some other fat sources in and coming, almonds, PB, going to order fish caps and some CLA and l-carniture and BCAA's when I get chance tonight.

Up and onwards....

Any pointers or things im doing wrong upto now if anyone reading?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

austin84 said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> As regards the pictures dude there are plenty of us which are a little self-conscious but i do find posting updates/pics in my journal helpful and very motivating!!!
> 
> ...


Hiya bud, I think you have a point, il try and sort some out, maybe shocking myself on here will keep my drive and determination in check, nice journal btw, thansk for taking time to post on here dude btw.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi and welcome.....At 5ft 8 14stone 9 with around 15%bf you mush be carrying fair amount of muscle...How you seen the Skip video thread,check it out will help with the diet.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

nogger said:


> Hi and welcome.....At 5ft 8 14stone 9 with around 15%bf you mush be carrying fair amount of muscle...How you seen the Skip video thread,check it out will help with the diet.


I like to think so! lol Im really not sure, my abs are visible but have that horrid lower ab fat that is hard to shift, I think if im brutally honest I have a good 2st minimum to shift, but could be right or well wrong :innocent:

I will look at the thread mate :thumb: :thumb :, I have felt awesome today on no carbs, lots of energy and lots less bloat (possibly from not enough water intake)

Cheers for the reply mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not the one to answer your questions on diet as I am limited in my knowledge too so I should be able to pick up a few tips from this thread. However, I have changed my diet around recently have also having problems with the constantly feeling bloated and stuffed. I had a 6 egg ommlette for breakfast yesterday and that stuffed me for the rest of the day. I ate but it was hard going and I just didn't fancy anything. I guess with time our bodies will adjust to the new regime.

I too am not overly confident with pics but I have taken the plunge and added some to my new journal. Just because they will be there for reference of how I was when I started it. How else do you notice any changes?? Stats and pics. I have been training years and never recorded anything so I have no idea now where my gorwth spurts were and what I done to cause them. I don't plan on adding anymore pics until maybe 6 months when there are noticeable changes. Use them for inspiration and tbh the comments you receive on here will all be constructive.

Good luck with your changes and I will be keeping an eye in here. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> I'm not the one to answer your questions on diet as I am limited in my knowledge too so I should be able to pick up a few tips from this thread. However, I have changed my diet around recently have also having problems with the constantly feeling bloated and stuffed. I had a 6 egg ommlette for breakfast yesterday and that stuffed me for the rest of the day. I ate but it was hard going and I just didn't fancy anything. I guess with time our bodies will adjust to the new regime.
> 
> I too am not overly confident with pics but I have taken the plunge and added some to my new journal. Just because they will be there for reference of how I was when I started it. How else do you notice any changes?? Stats and pics. I have been training years and never recorded anything so I have no idea now where my gorwth spurts were and what I done to cause them. I don't plan on adding anymore pics until maybe 6 months when there are noticeable changes. Use them for inspiration and tbh the comments you receive on here will all be constructive.
> 
> Good luck with your changes and I will be keeping an eye in here. :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, sounds like we are very much in the same boat!

Im the same, trained but never paid any special attention to diet and never looked too bad, but for once I want to look lean and also feel healthy, now im over 30 I have noticed how easy it is to put on fat and get complacent.

I shall have a look at your thread bud


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Thanks mate, sounds like we are very much in the same boat!
> 
> Im the same, trained but never paid any special attention to diet and never looked too bad, but for once I want to look lean and also feel healthy, now im over 30 I have noticed how easy it is to put on fat and get complacent.
> 
> I shall have a look at your thread bud


Yes, very similar. I'm over 30 too and only started to pack on size when I hit late 20's as my metabolism slowed. Good for allowing me to grow muscle but I seem to have mastered growing a gut with it too. :lol:

I think the issue with posting pics is that its natural to want to look your best and be happy with them. Life isn't like that though and it takes hard work to get there. The trouble is if no-one knows what you started out like then they cannot comment on the transformation. Sounds like your in decent shape as it is but I understand exactly where your coming from as I'm no different. I train for myself and not to impress others. Tis always nice to receive compliments though


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

I will try sorting some mate, our digicam died end of last year and we have never replaced it, my camera phone isn't bad though so will put some up, as they are crap they will spur me on lol

Just to add, have taken some pics, will post now.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ok convinced me to post some as a gee up to stick to this diet, you can see im carrying a lot of fat around the handles and lower back.

Looking forward to June and what the differnce will be.

As said, no idea on bodyfat, my 15% guesstimate might be waaay off.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> ok convinced me to post some as a gee up to stick to this diet, you can see im carrying a lot of fat around the handles and lower back.
> 
> Looking forward to June and what the differnce will be.
> 
> As said, no idea on bodyfat, my 15% guesstimate might be waaay off.


Fair play mate not bad shape at all, good legs

Sorry can't help with bf% but I'm sure someone will


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

cheers mukka


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

nothing wrong with them picts mate......Like i said carrying fair bit of muscle....nice one.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

nogger said:


> nothing wrong with them picts mate......Like i said carrying fair bit of muscle....nice one.


Cheers mate, will be a hard slog but I suppose you were right in the long run


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice one for posting the pics Jim. :thumbup1: As expected you are carrying some good muscle. I am especially impressed with those tri's!!!!!! Back is nice and so are those legs. Make mine look like the pipe cleaners they are. :lol:

I think your too hard on yourself with the fat comments though mate. OK we all want to be sporting a 6 pack etc but your not exactly fat buddy. Less fat on you than me and I'm not worrying too much yet. 

Will be interesting to watch the changes now. Very good base.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> Nice one for posting the pics Jim. :thumbup1: As expected you are carrying some good muscle. I am especially impressed with those tri's!!!!!! Back is nice and so are those legs. Make mine look like the pipe cleaners they are. :lol:
> 
> I think your too hard on yourself with the fat comments though mate. OK we all want to be sporting a 6 pack etc but your not exactly fat buddy. Less fat on you than me and I'm not worrying too much yet.
> 
> Will be interesting to watch the changes now. Very good base.


I second that!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> Nice one for posting the pics Jim. :thumbup1: As expected you are carrying some good muscle. I am especially impressed with those tri's!!!!!! Back is nice and so are those legs. Make mine look like the pipe cleaners they are. :lol:
> 
> I think your too hard on yourself with the fat comments though mate. OK we all want to be sporting a 6 pack etc but your not exactly fat buddy. Less fat on you than me and I'm not worrying too much yet.
> 
> Will be interesting to watch the changes now. Very good base.





austin84 said:


> I second that!


Thanks very much lads, its quite motivating tbh to hear this, Im quite short at 5'8 so I think I look more squat and stocky than some, very encouraging though, thanks a lot!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

thurs 27/01/11

Cardio; jog/fast paced walk fasted state.

1st time Ive jogged in ages, my body feels a bit heavy for it but I persevered and got there although it was cut a little short as 1st time out on the route and wasn't sure how long it took, so around 30 mins fairly hard cardio, gets the heart working lots more than on the bike I have so will try doing this from now on......up at 6am to do it, thought I must be nuts but actually quite enjoyed being up and about.

Meal 1; 40g protien and 1 tablespoon natty peanut butter (any idea how much cals/fat on average anyone???)

Meal 2; large chicken breast/beetroot/good handful of almonds

Meal 3; tuna/mayo/sweetcorn

pre WO

30g sugars/pre WO drink

PWO; 2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 4: sirloin steak + veg

Meal 5; 2 scoops protein/almonds

Bcaa's, cla and l-carn all ordered along with a decent profiled multi vit and some other detox style stuff.

Really getting into this now.

Will post more pics in a month to guage progress.


----------



## stevo93 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good luck pal, diet looks good, tho dont know about sugers an that... hard to gauge the carbs for me


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Have stopped this just for a day or two as I have realised Ive been doing it wrong....my protein intake is too high compared to my fat intake for a keto diet.

Will buy a bg monitor over week-end and then plan a new diet, then hopefully should see some good progress.

Have eaten really clean all week, no cheats, but to realise (my fault crap planning) I have my diet all wrong is a kick in the knackers!

Still did fasted cardio (jo) this morning for 45mins but will add a few carbs in today and tomorrow while I nail this diet properly.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cheers Stevo mukka, speak to thi soon mate


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Had a couple of relaxed days, eaten 85% clean and had a couple of treats.

Reason being im sorting my new diet which I will fully go onto tomorow, then got some plans after reading some good theories off a member on here, hopefully will see some decent fatloss, plan to take some more pics a calendar month after posting the others last week, so extra pressure to make some real progress and make a big improvement.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> ok convinced me to post some as a gee up to stick to this diet, you can see im carrying a lot of fat around the handles and lower back.
> 
> Looking forward to June and what the differnce will be.
> 
> As said, no idea on bodyfat, my 15% guesstimate might be waaay off.


Pictures looking good man! You have got good shape to you.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

greenspin said:


> Pictures looking good man! You have got good shape to you.


Cheers mate!

Im goign to incorporate some of the HIIT you gave me in the PM, did some last nigth (on bike) and worked well, felt very "worked" afterwards lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

45mins cardio today fasted, 1st 20mins done HIIT which left me exhausted but decided to keep going and add an extra 25mins as was enjoying it...lol....

Up a bit later after lie in because late finish at work on call-out.

Will take a trip to Nando's later then a takeaway later on this evening then it will be 2 weeks clean eating before another cheat meal/day.

45mins cardio PM


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Start of another week, 45 mins cardio on bike part HIIT part, moderate pace.

Still not 100% decided on diet but will make most today pro/fat meals.

BG meter arrived, have been in keto most of the day which is good news, training and general feeling took a turn for the worse though im assuming because of the lower blood sugar, still im 5.4 atm, just under! so time for 45mins exercise knowing im using fat as energy! something positive.

Been taking a few too many vits/fish oil caps too, left stomach feeling very raw :-(


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

45 mins again fasted, BG this morning was 4.9 so again waking up in ketosis everyday which is the aim.

*Meal 1;* was 4 boiled eggs (large) so 40g protein and 35g fat or thereabouts (quoting the pack I bought them in)...added 1tbsp EVOO to add another 15g fat and hopefully keep me in ketosis a bit longer (keeping fat higher than protein)

Ordered some more test strips (they aint bloody cheap) to keep checking on my BG.

Started to see some little changes, ab area has tightened up, weight not changed much but still feel quite full too.

I added a few carbs yesterday then left it a few hours before cardio and I seem to slip back into ketosis if I do this anyway, so may well include a small amount (not over 100g) as long as Im doing my cardio under 5.6mmol

Training sessions are gash wihtout carbs, really hard work.

BG 5mmol more or less alday so meals have been doing job of keeping me just in ketosis.

*Meal 2* - Tuna/tabasco/2 tbsp Evoo

*Meal 3* - 4 Bacon/2 eggs/4 sausage

*Meal 4* - 4 homemade steak mince burgers.

45 mins cardio

*Meal 5* - 4 eggs/1 tbsp EVOO

Energy a bit better than yesterday, training tomorow, push routine of chest, tri's, shoulders and some light ab work. Going to have some carbs though before training as its pointless going if not, will then try a little slin carbless to lower BG back under 5.6mmol.

Really happy with progress, seem to have lost a bit of water around the abdominal area.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

45mins fasted all done and dusted *(in ketosis)*

*Meal 1* - Oats/Porridge/Protein shake/pre WO drink (creatine, ribose, NO, etc)

*Meal 2* - 2 scoop Pro/1 scoop Dex

*Meal 3* - 1 hour after 1iu slin - Tin tuna/2 tbsp Evoo

(well, the 1iu's slin has taken me from 6.4 PWO to 3.4 within 30 mins of taking it with a pro/fat meal, so back in ketosis within a matter of minutes)

So I guess were going to see within the next few weeks how effective it is to skip in/out of ketosis with a small amount of slin sub-q

Id like to add Ive tried slin with GH before and so its not my 1st time using it, I know the signs of going hypo and carry a good 50g sugar around with me at all times in case I feel it coming on.

*Meal 4* - chicken breast/2 tbsp Evoo

*Meal 5* - 4 Eggs/2 tbsp Evoo or Flax

45 mins cardio

*Meal 6* - ribeye Steak/veg/PB (depending on BG)


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thurs 03/02/11

Finding cardio very hard going at minute with being in keto best par tof the week, really sapping my strength, thought mi body is only meant to be burning fat and some slight changes keep me going though.

45 mins fasted.

*Meal 1* - 40g protein/2 tbsp Evoo

*Meal 2* - 4 boiled eggs

*Meal 3 *- Tuna/ 2 tbsp Evoo

*
Meal 4* - 4 boiled eggs/2 tbsp PB

*Meal 5* - Chicken breast/new patatoes/veg (decided to have a carb meal here....bloated after...tasted nice but wished id not bothered!)

2iu's slin 1 hour after (bg back at 4.6mmol within 10 minutes from 6.6mmol)

45 mins cardio

*Meal 6* - 2 scoops whey isolate (carb free) 2 scoop PB

Will be checking bg after last meal to see if i can stay in keto with 50g protein vs around 16g fat....hopefully should work.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, had a sneaky meal with carbs in it yesterday and felt and looked like 5h1te afterwards.....deffo not good.

Took some slin to get back into keto and worked a treat but looked and felt like was back to square one, like id held the water from the carbs wtf????

Today

04/02/11

45mins cardio fasted, 2 ECA

felt better today.

*Meal 1* - whey isolate 50g/2 tbsp evoo

*Meal 2* - 4 eggs/handful cashews

*Meal 3* - tuna/2 tbsp evoo (5.9mmol so had slipped from keto there, maybe protein to fat content out slightly)

2iu's slin

Back under 5.6mmol

*Meal 4* - 4 eggs

Training....back/bi's

*Meal 5* - chicken breast/gravy/veg/2 tbsp evoo

45mins cardio 2 hour after meal 5

*Meal 6* - 4 boiled eggs/cashews

Trained at home today, had not trained there for over a week, las t week I was pretty disalousioned with how I looked even after a week clean eating but not in ketosis, well today, major boost, pulled top to have a quick look at abs (as you do lol) and thought wtf? I looked completely differnet from a week ago, although holding some fat on lower abs, my sides (can clearly see obliques) and abs/chest are really coming out, veins in the arms, across the chest and top of the abs......very pepped up after seeing this.....

Still, a long, long way to go to where I want to be......but Im hopeful in another 8-10 weeks Il be really happy with where I am.....have doen well this week eating clean wise, can always improve though, onwards and upwards.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> 45mins fasted all done and dusted *(in ketosis)*
> 
> *Meal 1* - Oats/Porridge/Protein shake/pre WO drink (creatine, ribose, NO, etc)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Aus, thanks for the pointers mate, always good to have a different opinion from someone has been there and done it 

All noted and taken aboard mate, if it wasn't for your advice id not be sure on what I was doing.

Today;

Iv ehad a cheat day today, weird not doing any cardio as become quite enjoyable tbh.

Woke this morning very depleted but best Ive looked for a long time, all abs visibile and obliques etc. I do feel smaller but upon taking a few measurments they are all still the same, chest is 46" and arms still 17" whilst ab region has deffo lost water/fat.

Ive still not weighed myself as really not bothered about that aspect, mirror is my best guide and I have a missus who tells me like it is! and even she's pretty impressed.

Needed today though as last night I was craving junk, 1st time in a few days. It is getting easier to eat keto style though.

Today I have scoffed lots of crap BUT next refeed will be more structured and cleaner as I really feel like Ive done myself an injustice of sticking to this for 1 week (1st week I wasn't in keto at all) seeing the results.

Heinz beans + sausages on toat

big pack jelly babies

1 pack jaffa cakes

snickers ice cream

fab lolly

2 packs quavers

plate oven chips with big dollop of mayo

curry to come from local takeaway (was going to go out to eat, but daughter not well so can't send her to grandparents)


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> 45mins cardio today fasted, 1st 20mins done HIIT which left me exhausted but decided to keep going and add an extra 25mins as was enjoying it...lol....
> 
> Up a bit later after lie in because late finish at work on call-out.
> 
> ...





Jim78 said:


> Thurs 03/02/11
> 
> Finding cardio very hard going at minute with being in keto best par tof the week, really sapping my strength, thought mi body is only meant to be burning fat and some slight changes keep me going though.
> 
> ...





Jim78 said:


> Aus, thanks for the pointers mate, always good to have a different opinion from someone has been there and done it
> 
> All noted and taken aboard mate, if it wasn't for your advice id not be sure on what I was doing.
> 
> ...


You're lucky you're losing weight with two cheat days six days apart(including take aways) and a carb re-feed in the middle! You must have a fast metabolism.To benefit from keto i usually stay in keto for 14 days,especially at the beginning.Well done


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> You're lucky you're losing weight with two cheat days six days apart(including take aways) and a carb re-feed in the middle! You must have a fast metabolism.To benefit from keto i usually stay in keto for 14 days,especially at the beginning.Well done


With hindsight I probably should have mate!

But, 1 hr 30mins cardio per day (around 700-900 kcals)

and of course some insulin manipulation has helped.

I try and be in proper ketosis/fasted when i do my cardio too, which must help to some extent? I dunno.

Thanks for looking though dude, I appreciate the comments and feedback.

Next week deffo needs to be bang on diet wise, I will maybe have the odd cheat meal on either the fri, sat, sun (days off work) and keep the rest clean - as I have to keep the missus happy too and we usually go out somewhere nice once per week when we get a babysitter.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yesterday, struggled to get back into ketosis but did eventually around midday.

45 mins fasted cardio 6am

Usual meals, got 5 in around 500-550kcals each

Didn't write them down as was busy with work yesterday, managed another 45mins cardio alter in the evening though.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

7-2-11

45mins cardio - 2iu's GH/vits/fish oil/garlic caps/litre water!

Got bed at 12:45am and back up at 6am for morning cardio.

Day off work today thank god, will train chect, shoulders and tri's later at home.

Meal 1; 30g isolate/3 tbsp Evoo

Meal 2; 4 eggs/2 slices edam/1 evoo

Trained; chest/shoulders...too knackered for triceps too today. 1 n' half litre water.

Had 100mcg ghrp-6 here PWO (I have 1 vial and a bit to use up, be rude not to)

Hmm bg was 6.1mmol here....took 2iu's slin carbless with shake and food below..

Meal 3; 30g Isolate/1 Herta Sausage/Anchor fresh cream (as recommended by Ausbuilt :thumb: :thumb 

30 mins later.....5.1mmol so back on track although takes an hour or 2 to get back into proper fat burning

Meal 4; Chicken breast/broccoli/2 tbsp Evoo/1 slice cheese

Meal 5;

Cardio 45mins (check bg after meal 5, if not under 5.6....2iu's insulin I hate iudea of not being under 5.6mmol when doing 1hr 30mins cardio per day)

Meal 6;

1 hour after; 2iu's GH


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> 7-2-11
> 
> 45mins cardio
> 
> ...


if it was easy, everyone would do it...

mind you 'slin is amazing, becuase you may struggle for a few hours, but you do go back to keto fast compared to natural!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> if it was easy, everyone would do it...
> 
> mind you 'slin is amazing, becuase you may struggle for a few hours, but you do go back to keto fast compared to natural!


Deffo with you on that bud, some changes from the pics I posted up have occured so its giving me the impetus I need to go on, normally id have just said "sod it" and stayed in bed, Im at the point where I feel it will wreck my whole diet If I DON'T get up at 6am and do it lol.....a good thing for sure.

Ive started adding a few things in my diet from last week and not 100% sure if I was best keeping it nice and simple? I dunno, crazy things go through the head at times eh, tbh I think my saturday pig out day set me back some what, or so it felt, think I may go straight through for 2 weeks this time.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

*08/02/2011*

Started clen on sunday and looks like its been the cause of me not being able to get my bg back into ketosis reguarly, even using slin to do so...

Decided to ditch it as being in keto and in a fat burning environment 24/7 is probably best, especially as suffered a few sides with clen that id be happier without.

Anyway...

45 mins cardio fasted.

*1iu GH*

*
*

*Meal 1;* Isolate/2 tbsp EVOO

*Meal 2;* 4 edam slices/2 sausages/1tbsp EVOO

*Meal 3;* 1 slice edam/3 eggs/2 sausages

*1iu GH*

*Meal 4;* Chicken breast/veg/3 tbsp EVOO/ 2 nice squirts of anchor fresh cream (keeps me sane and ascts as a mini dessert)

45 mins cardio

*Meal 5;* 4 eggs/1 slice edam/1 sausage/1 tbsp EVOO

*1 iu GH* 1 hour after last meal

Felt energetic today but slight headache from the Clen im guessing, not keen on the nervous energy tbh and with it highering my BG im gonna drop it tomorow.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

I think its time to put up some carb-up rules:

I suggest everyone read how to carb up PROPERLY every week with a keto diet (or even every 10-14 days), its scientific, and by the numbers, even which foods and why:

Thanks to Ken who provided the PDF of this BIBLE... this is why so many F**K, because they just pig out rather than follow this:

Dan Duchaine Keto Carb Up 48 hour.pdf

THIS IS THE SINGLE REASON FOR CARB UP FAILURE

READ the BEST 6 pages ever on how/why to carb up on keto. Start on the page headed "recomposition abra cadabra"


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

I will indeed mate, thanks.

Btw, does Clen tend to stay around upto 36 hours after taking it?

Still in the high 5's and been carbless for 3 days straight now, macro's spot on, slin not lowering it.

I guess Il have to wait it out......crap feeling knowing or feeling like im going backwards not being in ketosis.

Im sure all will be ok tomorow


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

09/02/11

45 mins cardio (bloody hard today)

1iu GH

*Meal 1;* 4 eggs/1tbsp EVOO

*Meal 2;* 4 eggs/1tbsp EVOO/1 slice Edam

*Meal 3;* 4 eggs/1tbsp EVOO

1iu GH

*Meal 4;* 1 large chicken breast/veg/3 tbsp EVOO

Lots of eggs today, mainly cos didn't eat as many as normal yesterday, coincidentally I always look and feel better on these foods than I have the past few days eating dirty keto foods, ie; sausages/cheese etc I seem to bloat at the slightest thing.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Trained at home past few days, couple of quick update pics, holding fat around lower abs/love handles...but nice difference around the chest and abs.

You can't see the veins on the pics as took with crappy camera phone, altho its meant to be 5 million pixels :whistling:

This is 2 weeks into a Keto diet, less than 2 weeks on from last pics

Still a long way to go.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Just had a read through, Good going Jim and noticeable difference.

Also thanks to Ausbuilt for the PDF on carbing up, (although it was for Jim) Im doing similar at the moment so its a big help!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Captain Hero said:


> Just had a read through, Good going Jim and noticeable difference.
> 
> Also thanks to Ausbuilt for the PDF on carbing up, (although it was for Jim) Im doing similar at the moment so its a big help!


Good stuff mate, will keep an eye out for your progress Cap


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

notice a diff in 2 weeks already mate, going to try keto myself, leaving it abit later than you, going to do it about april! best of luck will be keeping track!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Trained at home past few days, couple of quick update pics, holding fat around lower abs/love handles...but nice difference around the chest and abs.
> 
> You can't see the veins on the pics as took with crappy camera phone, altho its meant to be 5 million pixels :whistling:
> 
> ...


great progress for 2 weeks!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks lads, its very motivating to see results in just under 2 weeks, Im sure there might be some plateau's at some point trying to remove the stubborn fat, I reckon Ive still got 20lbs or so to shift.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Late rising today as no work til 3pm ish.

45 mins cardio fasted at around 9am.

BG levels back in Keto now clen been dropped, feel better too!

Although had some mt2 yesterday, I was told a anti histimine like claritin would stop the sides 30 mins before a shot....I took the claritin around 2 hours before and can report....it didn't work for me! felt sick as a dog as usual.

*Meal 1;* 3 eggs/1 babybel/1 tbsp EVOO

*Meal 2;* large barbecued chicken breast/melted 2 edam slices on top/3 tbsp EVOO

God the melted cheese on the chicken on the barbie was lovely, so lovely I made 2 more up for later and tomorow ina tupperware.

*Meal 3;* 4 eggs/1 tbsp EVOO/1 slice Edam

*Meal 4;* Same as meal 2;

Cardio 45 mins

*Meal 5;* ribeye steak fried in olive oil/2 tbsp EVOO

Im also trying out GH 1iu's x 5 times per day, usually 1 hour before meal times......

Bump for Ausbuilt whether the timing of the GH is ok like that?

Feeling flat and deflated, 13st 12lbs, from 14st 9lbs...

Not sure If I should cut the cardio back to once per day and let the fasted cardio and diet do the rest, or try a carb up with slin....hmmm maybe next week.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

45 mins fasted cardio

Meal 1; isolate/2 tbsp EVOO

Meal 2; 5 egg omlette

Meal 3;

Meal 4;

Meal 5;


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Late rising today as no work til 3pm ish.
> 
> 45 mins cardio fasted at around 9am.
> 
> ...


GH spread is good- I think before meals is good, though i would do one of them post workout if poss (not essential, but doesn't hurt)

If you use slin, then 30mins after slin for the GH is good too.. at any rate I think there is a great benefit (fat loss wise) to split into multiple 1iu shots.

Cardio is an odd one.. I only do 30mins a day (fasted, morning); but many who do e2d or e3d carb ups (and only train weights on carb days) do long (1.5hour)or multiple (2x45min) cardio sessions.. i do think this gives more fat loss, but also makes you flat, very flat, until you carb-up... but is great for fat loss- this is a fat loss rather than re-comp approach- just choose your goal...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking good in your avi mate! Getting nice and cut up for the summer


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Looking good in your avi mate! Getting nice and cut up for the summer


Thanks mate, hows it going?

thanks for the comment bud, thats from 4 week ago, got rid of a bit more now lol


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Looking good mate fair play, how u finding gh?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Thanks mate, hows it going?
> 
> thanks for the comment bud, thats from 4 week ago, got rid of a bit more now lol


All's good thanks man. I am starting intermittent fasting today, to help round off my dieting experiences and knowledge. Do you have a target for what weight you want to hit? Or just enjoying the results as they come.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

austin84 said:


> Looking good mate fair play, how u finding gh?


after doing a 10 day DNP run and then a 5 day GH blast, the fat literally melted away, im waking up leaner, and still stronger all this week (finished blast last week) got to say the 2 work immensly well for a quick bout of fatloss, with minimal sides.



Greenspin said:


> All's good thanks man. I am starting intermittent fasting today, to help round off my dieting experiences and knowledge. Do you have a target for what weight you want to hit? Or just enjoying the results as they come.


Funny you mention this bud, I have been fasting all this past week, Ive found it really easy to slip into tbh, I do 12 noon until 8pm then 16 hours fast, defo helped me stay trim.

Ive lost in total 9lbs but (according to calipers) gone from 18% to 9% although Im sure there is a variation of -/+ 2 either way...?

Im actually thinking I can hold around 14st but get leaner still, 8 weeks til I go away, so few things in the pipeline, not even worked upto 1 hour cardio yet, was going to hit it 2 x 1hr per day at 6 weeks out but will see where I am.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah Im going 12:30 to 8:30. I find it easy not to eat until I start eating, then I like to pick. But I split my meals into 3 and a shake. I find the volume of calories at one time gives me the shakes, but it also makes me not want to eat until my next meal. Also it's surprising how hard it is to fit in all the food to just get up to the amount of calories you need just to be in a deficit, so seems quite effective!

Anyways, I'll keep following you on your quest, keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Yeah Im going 12:30 to 8:30. I find it easy not to eat until I start eating, then I like to pick. But I split my meals into 3 and a shake. I find the volume of calories at one time gives me the shakes, but it also makes me not want to eat until my next meal. Also it's surprising how hard it is to fit in all the food to just get up to the amount of calories you need just to be in a deficit, so seems quite effective!
> 
> Anyways, I'll keep following you on your quest, keep up the good work :thumbup1:


I found it tricky mate tbh planning my meals as Im the same, shoot for 3 meals or so, and wasn't used to cramming down 600-700kcals per meal etc - diet not been great so need to nail it a bit more next week.....


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> after doing a 10 day DNP run and then a 5 day GH blast, the fat literally melted away, im waking up leaner, and still stronger all this week (finished blast last week) got to say the 2 work immensly well for a quick bout of fatloss, with minimal sides.
> 
> Funny you mention this bud, I have been fasting all this past week, Ive found it really easy to slip into tbh, I do 12 noon until 8pm then 16 hours fast, defo helped me stay trim.
> 
> ...


Awesome, 18%- 9% you must be over the moon mate. Do you have before and after pics to compare ?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

austin84 said:


> Awesome, 18%- 9% you must be over the moon mate. Do you have before and after pics to compare ?


before pics are at beginning of the thread mate, after pics will be in 8 weeks or so.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> before pics are at beginning of the thread mate, after pics will be in 8 weeks or so.


Cool mate will keep an eye out cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Get this updated mate!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

will do mate, Im now using a laptop and doesn't have same stuff as my desktop to upload pics? il see what i can do!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Photobucket? No excuses mate 

Whats your diet looking like lately.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Photobucket? No excuses mate
> 
> Whats your diet looking like lately.


in a word mate, 5hit! lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> in a word mate, 5hit! lol


Somethings working based on your avi pic mate. And you was giving me diet advice!! Sort ya own sh1t out first HAHAHA.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Somethings working based on your avi pic mate. And you was giving me diet advice!! Sort ya own sh1t out first HAHAHA.


pmsl

I have deffo let things slip but Im in better nick now than the avatar pic, but tbh I still do a lot of cardio to compensate, even when dieting k, I have to have a life mate, if I fancy somehting,il have it, but in moderation, and il damn make sure i make up for it in the gym or cardio.

I transfer mi pics via a dongle via my phone so will try it later on dude.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good stuff mate. Miss having visible abs lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just one quick update pic, weighing 13st 5lbs here, taken 1 week ago, so 5 weeks before my stag and goal of dropping bodyfat, more to come off but generally quite happy tbh now.

Going to increase cardio from 4 weeks out to around 1hr 30mins per day (x-trainer) and Have 2 pro/carb meals before dinner then 3-4 pro/fatmeals thereafter, worked nicely at keeping me from being bloated.

Comparison pic included of me 14 week ago at 14st 9lbs, hardly any if at all, muscle dropped, just fat and still a bit to come really.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

I think you need a darker photo...only joking.

It's the same old thing you actually look bigger due to the improved definition, and your right not much muscle loss at all. Nice vein on your hip too.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

paddyrr3 said:


> I think you need a darker photo...only joking.
> 
> It's the same old thing you actually look bigger due to the improved definition, and your right not much muscle loss at all. Nice vein on your hip too.


lol the pic is a bit crap mate, camera ismeant to be 5 million pixels but never acts that way! lots of veins but can never get them on the pic right :-(


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tempted by a little go with dnp just to get some fat off then continue to add size.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Tempted by a little go with dnp just to get some fat off then continue to add size.


Let me know if you plan owt K as run some, safer (IMO) than clen.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking cut in your avi man :thumbup1:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Looking cut in your avi man :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, im looking forsome ideas tbh on how to really make a big impact in these last 4 weeks.

Im gonna do a "semi" type keto diet...basically carbs under 80g or so in the am then pro/fat in the PM (ok not keto AT ALL lol) but up to now cardio has been 45 mins at most.....

Whats the thoughts on ramping up cardio week by week until the last week where I was intending to do 2 x 60 min sessions per day.....

Gear useage is 1ml 1rip per day (tren,prop,mast) and 50mg Var atm) and protein is 50g per meal (usually 5 or 6 meals) so confident I can retain muscle....just dropping maybe another 7lbs or so......

Will maybe have a go at water depleting at the end of the week...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I might just run it for ten days like you did mate just nor sure I can deal with the sweats I'm naturally a hot person as it is but only ten days I suppose. Will let you know mate.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I might just run it for ten days like you did mate just nor sure I can deal with the sweats I'm naturally a hot person as it is but only ten days I suppose. Will let you know mate.


10 days at 200mg is ****ball mate, I don't get hot really, 400mg I see nightsweats and feel "hottish" but only on a par with tren etc, I did 600mg the 1st time for 4 days and was just knackered all the time (luckily was off work for 5 days) the more carbs you eat the warmer the body gets to burn off the excess, limit carbs and run it wisely.

200mg with low cal diet and 45mins-1hour per day cardio will work very well with little sides, much better than clen, which is IMO a waste of time for the potential probs and horrible shakes and nervous energy.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

May try just 200mg a day for ten days then, drop carbs down alot and up the cardio. If it could let me see my abs I would be over the moon!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

updated pics....im at 13st 7lbs upon waking with visible abs just about everywhere, leanest Ive been for years but still work to be done, ignore the dodgy posing pic in the bog mirror, was taken ****ed at the end of the week where id gone from 13st 9lbs to13st dead upon getting home, but nicely dried out, ****ed from monday morning until fri last week (stag do) but worth it.

Goals are now put some size back on and *try* and keep/hold condition.....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Give me your chest!!! Lol. Looming good mate bet you have filled out more since the bog pic? After ye wedding you doing some slin etc? May wait for you too before I start slin so can do it at same time.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Give me your chest!!! Lol. Looming good mate bet you have filled out more since the bog pic? After ye wedding you doing some slin etc? May wait for you too before I start slin so can do it at same time.


Have put a few pounds on Kieren but not a great deal, just had a good chest/tri session andweight is up after aweek off, felt sick by the end so doing full 1 hour cardio later instead...can't wait! lol

Im tempted to try some peps and slin during the 12 weeks I have but Im nearly sure it'll be a headfuk - the offset of more size = more water/bloat....general looking, not so sharp....so I really don't know......in two minds tbh......id run gh/slin PWO as i know you can stay *fairly* lean like that,but cost of 200iu's GH will run me what 12 weeks of mod grf/ghrp/igf would run me....?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Exactly mate. The cost of gh is too much for me!!! Wish it wasn't as I would love to give it a good run but can't. Where you getting the peps from? Will you be running t3 alongside the slin? Been speaking to ausbuilt about this and its a must IMO.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

good legs and arms .. chest need major work tho and delts


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

sizar said:


> good legs and arms .. chest need major work tho and delts


Can't disagree with that bud, but at 32 Im too long in the tooth to really chase growth majorly now, im quite content with how I look tbh, but points taken on board, will look into some extra delt work.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't think chest needs major work at all.....


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> Can't disagree with that bud, but at 32 Im too long in the tooth to really chase growth majorly now, im quite content with how I look tbh, but points taken on board, will look into some extra delt work.


age is not limit to improvement mate. why train if you are not looking to improve your physique .. i thought thats what everyone in it for regardless of age.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I don't think chest needs major work at all.....


compare to his legs and arm Yes. compare to someone on the street then no .. that's my point. Personally i lack in legs .. i would say it's major work for me.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

I shall see what I can come up with, I like a challenge, my delt work does lack a little, will maybe switch it to a day where it gets hit 1st instead of 2nd so im fresher to focus and lift heavier?

With K's point, my chest has some decent thickness but with my bodyshape it has, along with delts always appeared slender so I have to keep my waist trim to give any illusion of width at all.

However all points taken on thansk fellas


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just a few recent ones, condition is off slightly, but have dropped 1-rip and Var for a moderate dose of Test E until im around 6 weeks away from holiday, where I shall run the aforementioned plus someletro to really dry me out.

Got some ghrp 2 and mod grf to test drive, 100mcg x 4 shots per day for some fullness, new cell growth (hopefully) and possibly fatloss, but we shall see how they run together.

As ever camera doesn't show any major detail, still doing 45-1hr per day cardio atm, still have some nice vascularity which is a bonus.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Lookin in good shape in the pics Jim. I'll keep popping in now I've found the journal


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

RACK said:


> Lookin in good shape in the pics Jim. I'll keep popping in now I've found the journal


Thanks dude, appreciate it!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lookin awesome mate. That V below abs is immense. God I feel fat lol.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Can't disagree with that bud, but at 32 Im too long in the tooth to really chase growth majorly now, im quite content with how I look tbh, but points taken on board, will look into some extra delt work.


32 is still young. I am putting on size at 45, and currently without any AAS. Not as quickly as when I first trained, but not far behind it. At 32 you should still be able to pack on some decent size.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lookin awesome mate. That V below abs is immense. God I feel fat lol.


lol hoping some more to come off before Vegas mate! back to the grind after a slack 3 weeks



DiggyV said:


> 32 is still young. I am putting on size at 45, and currently without any AAS. Not as quickly as when I first trained, but not far behind it. At 32 you should still be able to pack on some decent size.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Cheers mate, you've deffo got a point, Im deffo interested in becoming stronger all the time, but think IM quite content at a weedy 13st or so, Ive been upto nearly 16st in the past and held a lot higher bodyfat than now, but not sure I could dedicate myself to eating the calories needed, im a very light eater - although I deffo plan to try and put some weight back on and sort out my chest/shoulders over the winter when il go back to 2-3 times per week heavy training.


----------

